# Diferencias entre parlantes de 4 y 8 ohms



## sebastian_severino

hola amigos foristas soy estudiante y estas son algunas  preguntas que me volvio loco para encontrar la respuesta.
si ustedes se figan en la mayoria de los amplificador que trabajen con 4 y 8 ohms siempre notaran que el amplificadorfificador con 4 ohms va a distorcinar mas que el mismo con 8 ohms pero el de 4 ohms posee mas potencia como en el caso de los lm, stk, tda, etc. sin embargo si ustedes agaran la formula potencia x ohms a la raiz cuadrada se daran cuenta de que el de 8 omhs va a tirar mas voltage y en camcio el de 4 omhs mas amperaje. 

por ej. 50 watt x 8 omhs a la raiz te da 20 voltios y para que obtengas el mismo voltaje en 4 ohms nesecitas 100 watt.

¿porque si alguien pide mas potencia le disen que bajen los ohms si lo qur quieren es que suene mas fuerte?

y que mas diferencia ahy entre parlantes de 4 y 8 ohms 




garcias


----------



## alecmander

si claro que hay diferencia te explico rapidamente, cuando se diseña un aplificador, este tiene asociado una impedancia de salida, la misma te da un indice de lo que se puede conectar a la salida, por eso en los aplificadores la impedancia de salida es baja para poder conectarles un parlante con baja resistencia puede ser de 8 o de 4 ohm, la diferencia esta en la demanda de corriente, siendo la impedancia de salida del amplificador baja, cuanto mas baja es la carga peor va a funcionar el amplificador porque demanda mas corriente por lo tanto la diferencia entre un parlante de 8 entre uno de 4 se debe al diseño del aplificador (o sea depende de su impedancia de salida Zo).espero qu te sirva suerte


----------



## sebastian_severino

otra pregunta supongamos que tengo dos parlantes exactamente iguales  pero uno de 4 y otro de  8 ohms y en cada uno pasan unos 20 Vrms se supone que el de 8 ohms genera mas precion sonora es decir suena mas fuerte. es correcto lo que creo?


tu respuesta es clarisima


saludos


----------



## alecmander

si claro es correcto el de ocho mueve mas masa de aire...saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Para mover MAS aire se necesita MAS potencia similar a un automovil, para ir mas rapido (Desplazar mas aire) se necesita mas potencia del motor:

Segun el Sr.: Ohm
V = R * I ----> I = V / R

Donde:
V = Tension sobre la carga
I = Intensidad sobre la carga
R = Resistencia de la carga (En este caso Impedancia)

Por otro lado, formula de potencia 
W = V * I

Donde 
W = Potencia

Si reemplazamos I por su equvalente segun Ohm 

W = V * (V / R ) --> W= (V * V) / R

W = (20 * 20) / 8 = 50 W 
W = (20 * 20) / 4 = 100 W

Deducción:
Si el voltaje de alimentacion (Salida del amplificador) se mantiene constante el reducir la impedancia a la mitad, duplica la potencia entregada.


----------



## sebastian_severino

Hola foristas, sus respuestas me convencieron, me pueden explicar que es esto que lo usan para medir la potencia de algunos amplificadores:
Continuous Average Output Power, traducido a castellano quiere decir potencia de salida continua media ¿Son los RMS?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Si tienes ganas de leer un rato, aqui te explica todo sobre las mediciones:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/


----------



## sebastian_severino

Fogonazo tu aporte fue increible, pero me quedo con duda, vamos a clarar las cosas.
en otro post pregunte si sobre el lm3875 tirava 56 watt rms. dide que entrega 56 watt de potencia media de salida continua y 100 watt picos. ¿vos con tu sabiduria me podrias decir cuantos watt rms son?

espero tu respuesta 


gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ops:  ops: Adulandome solo conseguiras mi amor eterno ops:  ops:  (Ironia)

Mira como todo encaja
En este recuadro que copie del datasheet te dice 

1) La potencia maxima que soporta en forma continua, sin recalentarce ni explotar
2) La distorsión para esa potencia
3) El rango de respuesta a frecuencia que mantiene esa potencia y distorsión

En apariencia National mide como se devería medir

La otra potencia (100W) es la capacidad de manejo de picos repetitivos con un cierto lapso de tiempo entre ellos, no me parecio ver información sobre como midieron esta.


----------



## vassillij

hola a todos tengo un amplificador de 100w+100w en 8ohm...un amigo me regalo unos woofer de 120w pero en 4ohm, mi amigo me recomendo que los ponga en serie utilizando un solo canal del amplificador asi sumaria los 8ohm....mi pregunta es esta...¿que son esos 8 o 4ohm, es la resistencia de la bobina del woofer?...en ese caso yo imagino que se puede poner a cada woofer una resistencia de 4ohm en serie a cada parlante para sumar los 8ohm y asi poder usar los dos canales del amplificador.... ¿esto es posible?..jejeje gracias desde ya, y disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## sigmund

mira eso parlantes te sirven igual lo que pasa es que no le vas a poder sacar toda la potencia al amplificador y eso de ponerlos en paralelo no te va a funcionar xk no se suman las resistencias pero igual an a sonar bien pero no van a sacar toda la potencia al amplificador


----------



## vassillij

haaa...ok, entiendo, te todos modos si yo le pongo esa supuesta resistencia ¿estaria protegiendo el woofer?... ¿es muy posible de que los rompa a los woofer si le doy al maximo al amplificador?...obviamente sin ponerle esa resistencia en serie


----------



## MFK08

lo mas probable es q destruyas el amplificador ya es de 8ohm como mencionas...


----------



## vassillij

bueno muchas gracias por sus contestaciones...y bueno lo unica opcion que me queda es comprar los woofer indicados para ese amplificador de 100+100w


----------



## Zurki

hola, la verdad es que estoy perdido en éste mundillo... y por ello quisera preguntarles lo siguiente antes de meter la pata. primero decirles que mi intencion es amplificar el sonido de mi portatil para escuchar la musica en pequeñas fiestas caseras, tampoco es nada profesional...simplemente es tener un volumen considerable.
Entonces estoy buscando un amplificador que sirva y no afecte a la tarjeta de sonido, tengo la duda si podrian valer los tipo " Mini Etapa Amplificador Reproductor MP3 Moto Coche, etc)
Luego otra duda que tengo es si existen amplificadores duales de ( 4 y 8 Ohms) o sea, que valgan para las 2 impedancias, quiero decir, si conecto bafles de 4 que funcione, y si conecto de 8 tambien (claro por separado).

salu2


----------



## SonyXploD

jeje bueno tu eres como yo.. yo hace un tiempillo compre 1 amplificador nippon dj no es sumamente potente pero si que muve bien lo que yo le pongo.. bueno estos amplificadores "por lo general" incluyendo el mio son estables a 4-8ohm algunos vienen a 2 canales otros a 4 y asi.. te recomiendo que compres uno de 4 canales nippon dj ahi muchas marcas y modelos te recomiendo uno que traiga ecualizador en bandas integrado para tener mas control de tus bajos,medios y cornetas que quieras conectar.. 

por la targeta de sonido no te preocupes no le pasara absolutamente nada...simplemente con sigue un cable RCA-PLUS lo conectas al auxiliar de tu laptop (el de color azul si no tiene ps en el verde ni modo) y el rca al auxiliar del amplificador, porque no corres riesgo de quemar tu targeta de sonido? porque el amplificador toma la muuuy baja frecuencia que manda tu targeta de sonido y la "Amplifica" no le esta pidiendo a tu targeta que mande mas electricidad ya que el mismo amplificador se encarga de producir esa electricidad..yo mismo tengo un amplificador 1 bajo mTX 225rms, 1twiter 60rms, 1 home theather 5.1 y 2 parlantes genius conectados a mi targeta de sonido (ojo es integrada no es targeta como tal) osea que si se llega a joder se qma mi targeta madre cosa que no pasaria por lo que te explique.. si ves atras de mi cpu te qdas loco de la cantidad de cables y convertidores que tengo jeje..

resumen:
compra 1 amplificador 4 canales nippon dj con ecualizador en bandas
compra unos 2 bajos de 12" de la misma o parecida potencia que el ampli
compra 2 medios y listo.. tienes tu sonido considerable.

los bajos compralos de 4ohm 2ble bobina ya que si quieres usarlos en tu carro en el futuro no habra problema, si compras woofers de 8ohm (de casa) tendras mayores problemas si quieres instalarlos en tu auto.. las bobinas conectadas en serie para que cada woofer te use 1 canal y los medios usen los 2 canales restantes.. (no te preocupes los medios te funcionan mejor que unos triaxiales por lo que no tendras solo bajos)

salu2
y suerte!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

SonyXploD dijo:


> compra 1 amplificador 4 canales nippon dj....


Nippon dj es una "marca" genérica. O sea, ni siquiera es marca. 

Se pueden conseguir los mismos amplificadores Nippon dj con diferentes etiquetas/nombres.

Ademas, creo que el nombre de esa aberración se vende aquí en Venezuela nada mas. 



> triaxiales


¡Querrás decir altavoz 6x9 de 3 vías!


----------



## Zurki

hola, y gracias *POR* contestar.... en primer lugar decir q*UE* no pienso usarlo para amplificar audio en carros, lo quiero solo para pequeñas fiestas en lugares con 220v.
Y ya tengo altavoces de 8 Ohms...
y sobre el aparato en cuestion....pues decirte q*UE* si pudieras poner alguna foto o algun dato mas te lo agradezco. Pues mi duda ahora seria saber mas o menos q*UE* potencia necesito realmente para tener un volumen aceptable y que no distorsione.

salu2


----------



## p3luso

Lo suyo es tener  la misma impedancia en altavoces que la impedancia de salida del amplificador, así te ahorrarás disgustos (tanto por quema del ampli como de los altavoces).
Saludos


----------



## ElTallercito

Hola, gente!!! No se si hago bien en plantear mi pregunta aquí o debería hacerlo en otro post. La cuestión es la siguiente ¿Que diferencia hay entre los parlantes de 4, 8 o 16 ohm? No me refiero a la impedancia sino al sonido que producen u otras características. Por lo que estuve leyendo en las respuestas anteriores el parlante se elige de acuerdo a la Zo del amp, pero ¿hay alguna otra consideración a tener en cuenta a la hora de elegir un parlante con una determinada impedancia?

Saludos  desde ya gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## pentadactylon

"...eso de ponerlos en paralelo (los parlantes) no te va a funcionar porqué no se suman las resistencias..." comentario de un forista, es correcta esa afirmación?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pentadactylon dijo:


> "...eso de ponerlos en paralelo (los parlantes) no te va a funcionar porqué no se suman las resistencias..." comentario de un forista, *es correcta esa afirmación?*


Tal vez sí, tal vez no...lo más seguro es ...quien sabe?   
Todo depende de a que le llames "sumar" y a que le llames "funcionar"...


----------



## pentadactylon

Tienes razón, para mí las resistencias en paralelo sí se pueden sumar, pero el resultado 
obviamente no es +.
Quizás el comentario del forista no fue exactamente apegado a las leyes...  de Ohm.
Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## robertochanta

hola a todos saben algo creo que sobre estime el vatiage de un radio de carro .....estaba muy consciente de lo que dice en la etiqueta no es verdad  dice 50 watts x4 cualquiera pensaría que son 50 watts por  canal pero en realidad  son 50 watts divididos en 4 canales..lo que hice fue unir los canales para obtener solo 2 canales primero asegurándome no mesclar delanteros con izquierdos y le conecte 1 parlante de 8Ω de 8 pulgadas a cada canal en sus respectivas cajas para darle un uso hogareño la verdad apenas mueve los parlantes y eso que son de mediana calidad, el sonido podría decirse que es un poco decente pero produce distorsión si le alzo al máximo el radio es marca kenwood....


----------



## impresora12

Hola.
Tengo unos bafles chiquitos con parlantes marca Audifiel dentro.
Busque las caracteristicas y me dice que es de 4 y 8 ohm 
¿Que significa esto de 4 y 8 ohm? porque me estaba por armar un amplificador para estos parlantes que en el dathasheet me dice que es para 4 ohm pero no se si hacerlo porque me intriga lo de 4 y 8 ohm.
Estas son las caracteristicas del parlante http://www.audifiel.com.ar/vermas/8ep.htm
Y esta es una imagen SIMILAR del bafle viejito mio, la unica diferencia es que los mios no tienen 2 parlantes mas chicos cada uno sino uno solo y por ende son mas bajitos





Muchas Gracias


----------



## edh59

Hola:
Esos parlantes se fabrican con impedancias de 4 y 8 ohms,tenés que buscar en la etiqueta del parlante o bien en la campana (armazón) del mismo,seguramente tiene un número 4 u 8 según corresponda.
Si el amplificador que vas a armar soporta 4 ohms,podés utilizarlo tanto con parlantes de 4 u 8 ohms.Si el ampli dice 8ohms,no utilizarlo con parlantes de 4 ohms !!!! 
Saludos.


----------



## impresora12

Hola muchas gracias por responder.
En el armazon no dice nada. En el interior el parlante mas chico que no se como se llama (creeria que tweeter pero no se) esta conectado en paralelo con el grande. ¿Esto no le afecta en nada?
Lo unico que dice en el armazon es 8EP STANDARD, o sea el modelo del parlante.


----------



## edh59

De nada impresora12:
El parlante chico (tweeter),se conecta en paralelo intercalando un capacitor de valor adecuado para evitar que las frecuencias bajas lleguen al TW y lo destruyan.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/conexiontwg.png/
Saludos.


----------



## impresora12

Si asi es exactamente lo que se ve dentro.
Bueno muchas gracias, ahora sabiendo que no hay problema de conectar estos parlantes (por mas que sean de 8 ohm) a la salida de 4 sin modificar nada, me voy a hacer mi aplificador.
De verdad gracias. Saludos y suerte.


----------



## mimo123

Hola tengo un amplificador con la siguiente salida:

OUTPUT POWER
500W RMS @ 8 ohm, 800W RMS @ 4 ohm

y compre una caja de 

con cuatro 10" drivers plus Hartke's custom 5" driver for crisp highs,
400 watts at 8 ohms.

Que caja le agrego o que seria lo ideal para usar la potencia eficientemente?


----------



## AntonioAA

Te diria que primero aclares para que lo vas a usar .... sos bajista?  porque la caja que nombras por marca y configuracion es para bajo... despues seguimos


----------



## mimo123

Si sos un capo, jaja soy bajista - El amplificador es un MARKBASS Little 800 pre valvular y la caja una hartke 4.5 XL.

Lo voy a usar conmi bajo exacto, quisiera no dañar el cabezal por diferencias de Watts.


----------



## AntonioAA

Mas que dañar , es lo mejor que podes usar ... va a trabajar muy "descansado" el ampli . Y en cuanto a bochinche , vas a hacer del bueno! . Mi hijo toca con 200W y es insoportable.


----------



## mimo123

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mas que dañar , es lo mejor que podes usar ... va a trabajar muy "descansado" el ampli . Y en cuanto a bochinche , vas a hacer del bueno! . Mi hijo toca con 200W y es insoportable.



Gracias por tu respuesta!, y OJO con tu Hijo déjalo que disfrute y haga su cable a tierra con este hermoso instrumento, que estudie también y orientalo por el camino de la buena música. 

Abrazo


----------



## JoMaCaJa

alecmander dijo:


> si claro es correcto el de ocho mueve mas masa de aire...saludos



que tal pero en el caso de wofer para teatro en casa si tiene una woofer de 6ohm lo puedo remplazar por el de 8 ohm



Ya que mi wofer ONKYO al parecer se trono la bocina por subirle volumen, el cliente me dice que es un woofer de 8ohm pero al descubrir dice de 6 ohm eso me quedo de incognita  ayuda por favor slaudos


----------



## Fogonazo

JoMaCaJa dijo:


> que tal pero en el caso de wofer para teatro en casa si tiene una woofer de 6ohm lo puedo remplazar por el de 8 ohm
> 
> Ya que mi wofer ONKYO al parecer se trono la bocina por subirle volumen, el cliente me dice que es un woofer de 8ohm pero al descubrir dice de 6 ohm eso me quedo de incognita  ayuda por favor slaudos



Lo puedes reemplazar sin problema.
Solo que pierdes algo de potencia por el aumento de la impedancia del parlante..


----------



## radamon

una pregunta... estoy por armar un ampli de 25 watts rms con el lm4765, el datasheet en sus circuitos me maneja bocinas con impedancia de 8 ohms, si tengo dos bocinas de 4 ohms con potencia de 40 watts, y las pongo en serie obtendre buen sonido? que pasa si solo le pongo una pero de 4 ohms?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a hacer un estereo o mono puenteado ?

Para estereo :

|V CC | = |V EE | = 28V, R L = 8Ω 
|V CC | = |V EE | = 20V, R L = 4Ω


O sea que para 4 Ohms lo alimentarás con ±20 V , para eso necesitarás un transformador de 15+15 V 100 Watts.

Sinó necesitarías 4 parlantes para ponerlos de a dos en serie.

Lo de la calidad del sonido depende de muchas cosas , empezando por que la fuente de alimentación entregue la corriente suficiente , luego la calidad de los parlantes (y los de auto no suelen ser buenos) y si el bafle-caja fué bien diseñado-calculado.

Saludos !


----------



## radamon

ok. gracias!!!
sabran de alguna marca y su pagina donde conseguir parlantes ya que me dicen que las de carro no son tan rtecomendables


----------



## Yetrox

radamon dijo:


> ok. gracias!!!
> sabran de alguna marca y su pagina donde conseguir parlantes ya que me dicen que las de carro no son tan rtecomendables


 

@radamon Para el IC del amplificador que estas realizando te recomiendo los Dayton tienen las características perfectas para tu proyecto si lo que buscas es calidad a un precio módico, aquí los puedes encontrar http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/dc200-8-8-classic-woofer.html pero son de 8"


----------



## adrian2008

estaba leyendo esto acerca de los parlantes de 4 ohm y 8 ohm y me entro la inquietud de por que algunos dicen que con 4 ohm sonara peor que con 8 ohm, y otros dicen que la potencia sera mayor con el de 4 ohm, en los amplificadores no influye la ley de ohm? al entregar el amplificador determinado voltaje sobre la resistencia del parlante de hay no sale el consumo? si el amplificador tiene una fuente lo suficientemente potente y este amplificador trabajara a 4 ohm, poniendo un parlante de este ohmiaje sonaría mas duro que si pusiere un parlante de 8 ohm? leí que el de 8 ohm produce mas precion de aire, por que? si por la bobina de 4 ohm circularía mas corriente, esto me tiene confundido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un parlante de 4 Ohms , sonará mas fuerte que uno de 8 Ohms (siempre y cuando el amplificador pueda dar esa corriente) , pero mas fuerte no quiere decir mejor . . .  y algunos aman los antiguos parlantes de 16 Ohms


----------



## crimson

Y algunos los de 800 ohm..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/512974/ _Saludos C


----------



## Jorge-ion

Buenos días queridos Hermanos Audiofilos, llevo toda la noche leyendo e investigando y aunque leyendo los e aprendido bastante sobre Rms, 4 y 8 *OH*ms, P= T/I. Seré concreto con mi situación.
Bueno, lo que pasa es que tengo 2 subwfer(creo que no se escribe asi) Street Audio S-8D de doble bo*B*ina, ponen en su descripción 250rms power, 500w Max power , 4 *OH*ms dual, cabe mencionar que a 2 *OH*ms, en Bridget a 700w rms, 1 solo humillo considerablemente los dos Pioner 12' doble bo*B*ina de mi Papá con el mismo amplificador que pertenece a el, pudo ser el diseño que implemente en el cajón, la configuración de las bo*B*inas que quizá el no supo manejar o la división de rms entre los 2 Pion*N*er, el punto es que la camioneta parecía estar en un terremoto y todos nos asustamos y después nos sorprendió.
Bien, hoy conseguí un ampli de 460rms, el distribuidor pone que soporta 1 de 4 *OH*ms o 2 de 8 *OH*ms con sus agudos.
Mi proyecto es una pequeña pero muy potente bocina amplificada, para esto tengo un driver bien chingon parecido a el *B*eyma cd1s, no pone nada en su carcasa, ni siquiera los *OH*ms.
Mis preguntas son:
1; Con el Driver y el bufer tendre cubierto ya los 2 de 8 *OH*ms y sus "agudos" o a que se refiere con 2 de 8 *OH*ms y sus agudos.
2; De no ser así, en su experiencia previa en el emocionante mundo de la Audiofilia, recomendarían dejar el bajo en 8 *OH*ms para tener como opción paciba al gemelo o bajo a 4 *OH*ms y le doy caña con uno solo.
3; Varia mucho la potencia de 4 a 8 *OH*ms?
4; Varia mucho la calidad de 8 a 4 *OH*ms?
*No quiero que se escuche en toda la cuadra, solo quiero un sonido envolvente, agradable y potente.
Te Agradezco por ser tan amable de leer todo mi post y el ayudar me a resolver algunas de mis dudas.
Excelente fin de semana!


----------



## Fogonazo

Jorge-ion dijo:


> Buenos días queridos Hermanos Audiofilos, llevo toda la noche leyendo e investigando y aunque leyendo los e aprendido bastante sobre Rms, 4 y 8 *OH*ms, P= T/I. Seré concreto con mi situación.
> Bueno, lo que pasa es que tengo 2 subwfer(creo que no se escribe asi) Street Audio S-8D de doble bo*B*ina, ponen en su descripción 250rms power, 500w Max power , 4 *OH*ms dual, cabe mencionar que a 2 *OH*ms, en Bridget a 700w rms, 1 solo humillo considerablemente los dos Pioner 12' doble bo*B*ina de mi Papá con el mismo amplificador que pertenece a el, pudo ser el diseño que implemente en el cajón, la configuración de las bo*B*inas que quizá el no supo manejar o la división de rms entre los 2 Pion*N*er, el punto es que la camioneta parecía estar en un terremoto y todos nos asustamos y después nos sorprendió.
> Bien, hoy conseguí un ampli de 460rms, el distribuidor pone que soporta 1 de 4 *OH*ms o 2 de 8 *OH*ms con sus agudos.
> Mi proyecto es una pequeña pero muy potente bocina amplificada, para esto tengo un driver bien chingon parecido a el *B*eyma cd1s, no pone nada en su carcasa, ni siquiera los *OH*ms.
> Mis preguntas son:
> 1; Con el Driver y el bufer tendre cubierto ya los 2 de 8 *OH*ms y sus "agudos" o a que se refiere con 2 de 8 *OH*ms y sus agudos.
> 2; De no ser así, en su experiencia previa en el emocionante mundo de la Audiofilia, recomendarían dejar el bajo en 8 *OH*ms para tener como opción paciba al gemelo o bajo a 4 *OH*ms y le doy caña con uno solo.
> 3; Varia mucho la potencia de 4 a 8 *OH*ms?
> 4; Varia mucho la calidad de 8 a 4 *OH*ms?
> *No quiero que se escuche en toda la cuadra, solo quiero un sonido envolvente, agradable y potente.
> Te Agradezco por ser tan amable de leer todo mi post y el ayudar me a resolver algunas de mis dudas.
> Excelente fin de semana!


Nombre propios como *Beima, Ohm* se escriben con mayúscula.
Bobina es un conductor arrollado que produce un efecto inductivo.
Bovina se refiere a las *vacas, reses*. 
Ayudar me, no existe es *ayudarme*

Respecto a tu consulta, *NO *comprendí nada 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . . .


----------



## ocarbone

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un parlante de 4 Ohms , sonará mas fuerte que uno de 8 Ohms (siempre y cuando el amplificador pueda dar esa corriente) , pero mas fuerte no quiere decir mejor . . .  y algunos aman los antiguos parlantes de 16 Ohms


Hola Dosmetros, podria desarrollar  por que algunos aman los parlantes de 16 Ohms. tendra que ver con la disminucion de las distorciones


----------



## Fogonazo

ocarbone dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros, podria desarrollar  por que algunos aman los parlantes de 16 Ohms. tendra que ver con la disminucion de las distorciones


¿ Y tu sabes si DOSMETROS es un amante de los parlantes de *16Ω* ?, porque si no lo es, no podría responderte


----------



## ocarbone

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y tu sabes si DOSMETROS es un amante de los parlantes de *16Ω* ?, porque si no lo es, no podría responderte


Don Fogo, no se si sabe, pero pregunto deses mi punto de vista de no ser electronico, pero si curioso del audio; Don Dosmetros, siempre comenta entre otras cosas sobre amplificadores nacionales de la mejor epoca de la electronica argentina, que son mi curiosidad, ya que visite la fabrica de Ken Brown, (Av Lope de Vega y Margariño Cervantes), que me deslumbro la edificacion y los parlantes Tanoy en la sala de demostracion, En el 73 Exposicion Artefaxta en Centro Municipal de Exposiciones, Holimar con la Tri-amplificacion, son momentos que no he podido que no he podido superar, La lectura de la Revista Audio Universal, me sembro el bicho de cosas que no he podido satisfacer.
Tambien me interesaria su opinion, ya que en otra oprtunidad Ud., me comento, hace unos años atras, sobre unos experimentos sobre parlantes de 13", (hace unos dias termine de reparara 4 medios de 4" y 4 medios de 6" de esa epoca). algun dia terminare midiendo y contando con el apoyo de este Generoso foro, un par de bafles, y desacerme del resto del cementerio de parlantes que tengo y voy acumulando.
Saludos don Fogo.
Oscar


----------



## Fogonazo

ocarbone dijo:


> Don Fogo, no se si sabe, pero pregunto deses mi punto de vista de no ser electronico, pero si curioso del audio; Don Dosmetros, siempre comenta entre otras cosas sobre amplificadores nacionales de la mejor epoca de la electronica argentina, que son mi curiosidad, ya que visite la fabrica de Ken Brown, (Av Lope de Vega y Margariño Cervantes), que me deslumbro la edificacion y los parlantes Tanoy en la sala de demostracion, En el 73 Exposicion Artefaxta en Centro Municipal de Exposiciones, Holimar con la Tri-amplificacion, son momentos que no he podido que no he podido superar, La lectura de la Revista Audio Universal, me sembro el bicho de cosas que no he podido satisfacer.
> Tambien me interesaria su opinion, ya que en otra oprtunidad Ud., me comento, hace unos años atras, sobre unos experimentos sobre parlantes de 13", (hace unos dias termine de reparara 4 medios de 4" y 4 medios de 6" de esa epoca). algun dia terminare midiendo y contando con el apoyo de este Generoso foro, un par de bafles, y desacerme del resto del cementerio de parlantes que tengo y voy acumulando.
> Saludos don Fogo.
> Oscar


Nunca medí la distorsión de un parlante de *16Ω* .
Pero aplicando la lógica de la navaja de Ockham, si la inmensa mayoría de los transductores se fabrica en *4Ω *u *8Ω *descontando de automotor que eventualmente vienen en *2Ω* , mi deducción sería "Por algo será que los hacen así"  

Por otro lado impedancia no es sinónimo de calidad ni viceversa


----------



## ocarbone

En su forma más simple, el principio de *Ockham* indica que las explicaciones nunca deben multiplicar las causas sin necesidad. Cuando dos o más explicaciones se ofrecen para un fenómeno, la explicación completa más simple es preferible; es decir, no deben multiplicarse las entidades sin necesidad.
 Aproveche la oportunidad, para satisfacer curiosidad.
Saludos y Gracias por su consideracion y paciencia.https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navaj...le,multiplicarse las entidades sin necesidad.
​


----------



## malesi

Ohmios, para gusto del consumidor.
Si hago una caja bass de 4 altavoces → Utilizo conos de *16Ω* .4 en paralelo para conseguir 4*Ω* , y sacar toda la caña al amplificador.
Otras veces... pantalla de 2 conos → Utilizo conos de 8*Ω* . en paralelo para conseguir 4*Ω,* o dos de* 16 *para conseguir* 8Ω.*
O uno solo de* 4 Ω. *Según lo que quiera hacer. Los altavoces de bose tienen *1Ω *(para conectar 8 en serie)
Vamos que es a gusto del consumidor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hola , hay una característica importante en los amplificadores que es resultado del cociente entre la impedancia del parlante y la de la salida . . . voy a tomar la pastilla rosa . . . 

Si bien la impedancia de un parlante no está relacionada directamente con la distorsión o coloración del sonido , si lo está en relación al comportamiento de la etapa de salida y la corriente que debe erogar y ahí está el cuid del asunto.

Uno de los inconvenientes de los parlantes de 16 Ohms , es que necesitan tensiones mas altas . . .  o transformador de salida . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tengo un par de "woofers" reciclados de un equipo Panasonic y cada uno tiene una *resistencia* de 12ohms. Supongo que serán de 16 ohms de impedancia, y esos vienen así por que el amplificador es en BTL....lo cual me resulta muy raro como solución, pero bué...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo un par de "woofers" reciclados de un equipo Panasonic y cada uno tiene una *resistencia* de 12ohms. Supongo que serán de 16 ohms de impedancia, y esos vienen así por que el amplificador es en BTL....lo cual me resulta muy raro como solución, pero bué...


Claro pero ahí el fabricante se "Acomodó" a *sus *necesidades tendrá un amplificador que entrega una potencia máxima sobre una carga mínima 

Fabricante "Chimbenwuenchon"


----------

